# Wiedereinsteiger sucht Gilde (Server und Fraktion egal)



## Quadun (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

 

da ich mit WoW wieder anfangen möchte und ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe auf welchem Server ich anfange, suche ich auf diesem Weg eine nette Gilde. Da ich einen lvl 100 Boost habe und ich diesen noch nicht vergeben habe und ich gerne sowohl Range als auch Melee und Tank spiele, richte ich mich nun an Euch da draußen ! Ich spiele beide Fraktionen.

Also schreibt mir :-D

 

Liebe Grüße

 

Björn


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Björn vielleicht wären wir ja was für dich .

Link mal unsern Thrad ist was viel zum lesen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204874-azirkel-des-cenarius-waechter-der-alten-riten-sucht/

 

Kurz gesagt wir sind eine recht Famlienhafte Gilde wo der Spass zusammen mehr Wert ist als Progress  Darum liegt Archi noch nicht so ganz aber wir gehen immer gut Gelaunt ran.

 

In der Gilde wäre für dich Sicher Platz und wenn du raiden willst hau einfach unser tankbärchen Leticia an, das weis immer genau was fehlt. Sofern es nicht grad einen grossen Honigtopf entdeckt hat.


----------



## NoobConnÄction (26. Februar 2016)

Hi,

 

ich verweise einfach mal frech auf unser Posting im Realforum:

 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/17289142244

 

Eventuell ist das ja was für Dich, dann kannste dich gerne für nen TS³ Smalltalk melden.

 

Gruß Jörg

B-Tag:  unstyle#2296


----------

